# Screen install [error]



## Tuni (Jul 6, 2012)

Good evening,
*I* have a question about install screen on *F*ree*BSD* 9.0 64bit.
When *I* will install screen *I* become a error:







They says to me, *I* have to upload my config.log here.
I do it in the attachments.
Can you help me?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2012)

The critical error says "C compiler cannot create executables".  That could be for any number of reasons, starting with not being logged in (or su(1)ed to root).


----------



## Tuni (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey,
*I* understand it.
To install screen *I* have to type:

```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/screen
make install clean
```

And now what *I* have to do with su(1)?
Please help, it's very important.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2012)

Tuni said:
			
		

> i understand it.



Please read this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043



> TO install screen i have to type:
> 
> cd /usr/ports/sysutils/screen
> make install clean



To build and install ports, you also must be logged in as root, or use su - to switch to root.  su(1) is a link, click it to read that command's man page.


----------



## adamk (Jul 7, 2012)

His config.log file shows:


```
configure:1753: cc -V </dev/null >&5
cc: '-V' option must have argument
configure:1756: $? = 1
configure:1780: checking for C compiler default output
configure:1783: cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   conftest.c  >&5
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.so when searching for -lc
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.so when searching for -lc
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /lib/libc.so when searching for -lc
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /lib/libc.a when searching for -lc
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.so when searching for -lc
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lc
```

So I think the real question is: *Why is is the system libc.so incompatible?*

What's the output of:

[cmd=""]ls -l /usr/lib/libc.so*[/cmd]

Adam


----------



## gkontos (Jul 7, 2012)

Because he is mixing ports with packages (?)


----------



## Tuni (Jul 8, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> His config.log file shows:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It appears:

```
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel   892344 Sep 18  2009 /usr/lib/libc.so
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  1146580 Jun 29 18:20 /usr/lib/libc.so.5
```

Help me & I'm already log in with the user root.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 8, 2012)

What FreeBSD version are you running?

The screenshot says that you are fetching packages for 9-CURRENT


----------



## Tuni (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.0 64bit


----------



## gkontos (Jul 8, 2012)

Tuni said:
			
		

> I'm running FreeBSD 9.0 64bit



Did you somehow try to change your PACKAGESITE because it appears that you were trying to install wrong packages. 
What software does the server run now?


----------



## Tuni (Jul 8, 2012)

It's run only MySQL 5.5 and now *I* want to try install screen but....


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2012)

Tuni said:
			
		

> ```
> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel   892344 Sep 18  2009 /usr/lib/libc.so
> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  1146580 Jun 29 18:20 /usr/lib/libc.so.5
> ```



You have two instead of one, both are plain files instead of a link, and it is .5 rather than .7.  No way to tell how it got that way.


```
% ls -l /usr/lib/libc.so*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  14 Jul  8 13:26 /usr/lib/libc.so -> /lib/libc.so.7
```

A rebuild from source would be a good step.


----------

